# perdido River??



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Been wanting to try perdido river one of these days and just wondering where the best place to launch is? I would be looking for bass and bream, heard there is a new launch someone around there...Oh yeah how is the bass fishing there?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Google map the address: 11830 Mobile Hwy, Pensacola, FL 32526

There is a nice new public ramp there next to Ruby's that gives good access to the Perdido. I have used it for both my old 18ft CC and my 16ft jonboat. 

I only fished it a handful of times before we moved to Milton, caught a few fish but found it difficult. I was fishing during the heat of summer, and the only places I got into any real numbers were a couple spots someone showed me back up into the backs of a couple feeder creeks in the lower river where there was good water flow coming in, using weightless Zoom worms.

Pretty river. I have heard it's better in Fall than during Summer.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

Alabama has a ZERO fish consumption advisory for perdido river, high mercury !!! Florida says you can eat them twice a week , wonder who is correct?


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2017/07/alabama_issues_fish_consumptio.html --- page 31 in florida advisory says twice per week for bream once a month for bass


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you need an Alabama license to fish perdido?


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

nope , only if you put boat in on Alabama side


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

old sneaky said:


> nope , only if you put boat in on Alabama side


Not true, if you put in on Florida side and you are fishing any of the west branches or lakes you need an Alabama license. There are some giant bass in perdido but it's tough fishing most of the time


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

he ask about perdido river not the lakes that are landlocked within alabama


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

old sneaky said:


> he ask about perdido river not the lakes that are landlocked within alabama


If you cast your line on the alabama side of Perdido River you will need an Alabama license. Doesn't matter where you launch.

This has been discussed many times on here over the last several years.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

yep , checked map on al dnr no fishing on alabama side without a alabama license,I stand corrected.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks for the info guys.


----------

